

The Union Soldiers Diary Code is Probably Gibberish - grimtrigger
http://aakil.info/articles/the-union-soldiers-diary-code-is-probably-gibberish.html

======
cl8ton
Maybe the three X's and the circled symbols represent physical objects instead
of words.

Mountain ranges (Tallest peak next to 2 shorter ones) circled symbol maybe a
marking on a tree?

~~~
larrydag
Also they could represent proper names or locations. Perhaps a compass
coordinate. Just because it isn't in the english lexicon doesn't mean its
without meaning.

